# really fat or something else?



## mystic (Dec 17, 2012)

hey guys, i had some questions, a couple of my male mice have very round stomachs and im worried they have something wrong with them. my male scruffy almost looks like he ate a golf ball. I'm hoping he is just fat, but i am wondering if there is a condition that makes their bellies look bloated or something. oh and before you ask, yes they are male even though some times i have to take a second look to make sure because they look pregnant lol any suggestions or ideas? thanks


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Maybe an intestinal blockage? But that would cause lot of pain and kill them quickly without treatment. I know puppies can get big round bellies from worms but I don't know if mice get those sort of worms.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

If they're Ay mice they get obese naturally. If not, I agree it could be an intestinal blockage. That gives the golf ball look, as opposed to the shape of normal obesity. Is there any sign of diarrhea?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Going off of what MojoMouse said, depending on where you are your mouse could be Ay/*(dominant yellow common in UK) or Avy/*(brindle common in US and Australia) - both genes can lead to obesity in mice.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Are those males pied? Mostly white? I've been reading perhaps too much about megacolon in mice as part of the health research, but if you google those images, hopefully none look like what you mean. Some people have said it can sometimes be treated with laxatives, and the mouse doesn't die from it. Natural, vet prescribed, and otherwise. Thing is, everything written agrees the tendency is passed on, kills many of the babies while young, and is extremely painful. If they have been like that for some time, megacolon is unlikely. (I'm really hoping they are just fat brindles or something, but the 'golf ball' description worries me.)

-Zanne


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

What do you use as a substrate? I'm of the understanding that certain non-recommended substrates, such as clumping cat litter, cause impactions if its ingested.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Diarrhea is a symptom of intestinal blockage or megacolon. The faeces can't pass through the intestine properly with the fluid being absorbed in the usual way in the colon, so there is leakage. It's a heritable condition, and sadly, it's painful and fatal.

Good question, gyri. Clumping clay litter, and crystal based litter, will cause intestinal blockages because mice tend to "taste" anything that is put into their enclosures.


----------



## mystic (Dec 17, 2012)

their bowl movements are normal and they are housed on corn cob litter or aspen shavings. 
i guess its possible that my little guy is just super fat lol here are some pictures so you can see for your self. sorry for the poor picture quality, it only liked to really show when the camera was out of focus lol


----------



## gyri (Nov 20, 2012)

You sure he's not pregnant??? :lol: Sorry, I ran out of useful things to say.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

How old is he? : /


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that a tricolor!?


----------

